# Sears Pt, 11/5-6/05



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Jim44 said:


> Jim - turned 39 yesterday, you are ALL "kids"


 Who you calling a kid, you young whipper snapper you :bustingup


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Jim44 said:


> Jim - turned 39 yesterday, you are ALL "kids"


Darnit!!!!!!!!! :eeps: I meant to call you yesterday to wish you a happy b-day AND to see how the races went. Hopefully you at least remembered to have a Mondo Amber Bock for me. 
:thumbup:


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

Jim44 said:


> Kids these days, no appreciation for the classics


Yup, get fired up kids. At Sears (no, no, not Infineon) j-44 and f-sphere will be running clinics on:

jetting and synching carbs
how to get your 6v electrical system to work
points and the magic of dwell
proper adjustment of drum brakes

funfunfun. :AF330i:

oh, and jim, happy birthday and all, but c'mon. work with me here. 40 is the new 30, right? 

if i haven't annoyed the entire GGC by now, I hope to be there.

finally, interlocker, this is for you: :nono:

Lee :angel:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Lee said:


> Yup, get fired up kids. At Sears (no, no, not Infineon) j-44 and f-sphere will be running clinics on:
> 
> jetting and synching carbs


I can help with the carb syncing. :thumbup:  (not kidding either)


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> I can help with the carb syncing. :thumbup:  (not kidding either)


 Is that like a new diet? 

Fossils.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Fossils.


:rofl: You wouldn't say that if you saw the laptimes from VIR last weekend. :yikes:


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

Interlocker said:


> Darnit!!!!!!!!! :eeps: I meant to call you yesterday to wish you a happy b-day AND to see how the races went.


Started out struggling, but got better through the weekend. One of the few times I've left BW and looked back at having enjoyed the weekend (I'm not a huge fan of the track). I've got a more extensive write-up on another site (dunno what the rules are for cross-linking, so I won't post the link yet).



> Hopefully you at least remembered to have a Mondo Amber Bock for me.
> :thumbup:


A few were quaffed, yes :thumbup:

Jim


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

InnMarin was overbooked when I called today, travelodge for me :thumbup:


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

FierySphere said:


> Arrr.. back in my day we had concrete walls everywhere, and hills...hills the size of, well, HILLS.


 Channel surfing the other day, I just happened to run across one of the ESPN channels showing a NASCAR race there from 1995... until they put up the title screen at a commercial, I didn't realize it was Sears Pt. The turn sequences seemed very familiar but didn't look anything like the track today! Esses had the hills right up next to the track, with metal guard rails too. Looked more like they were driving through a small canyon, the hills were blocking the view! Today it's so flat and open looking. Back then they ran the carousel, no bypass.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

1 week to go, final roll call.

Jeff_DML
Doeboy(record holder for most CCA events in a year )
who else?


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> 1 week to go, final roll call.
> 
> Jeff_DML
> Doeboy(record holder for most CCA events in a year )
> who else?


I will be at Napa this weekend. I will be sure to say hi to Sears Point.  :bawling:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Stuka said:


> I will be at Napa this weekend. I will be sure to say hi to Sears Point.  :bawling:


ahhh nice romantic getaway for the newlyweds :angel: :bigpimp: 

edit: last time I went to sears point I did the napa sidetrip with the wifey :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> Doeboy(record holder for most CCA events in a year )


:rofl: Perhaps THIS year... but I'm not so sure if it's the most ever...


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :rofl: Perhaps THIS year... but I'm not so sure if it's the most ever...


 Nope! I beat you in 2002. :eeps:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> 1 week to go, final roll call.
> 
> who else?


 :hi:


----------



## Mdk330i (Feb 24, 2002)

Jeff_DML
Doeboy(record holder for most CCA events in a year )
Raffi
Mdk330i
Galun
CChan
liuk


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> Nope! I beat you in 2002. :eeps:


See... I just knew I wasn't the record holder...  :rofl:


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

Raffi said:


> :hi:


Ditto :thumbup:

Jim


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

:hi: :hi: :hi:

Me three!


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Hack, heard a rumor that u might be bringing beater?!! :dunno:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

You guys are gonna miss out on an awesome U2 concert this weekend.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> You guys are gonna miss out on an awesome U2 concert this weekend.


And you're gonna miss out on your favorite cream... :eeps: nevermind...   :rofl:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> And you're gonna miss out on your favorite cream... :eeps: nevermind...   :rofl:


 : puke:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

SergioK said:


> : puke:


 :bustingup


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

liuk3 said:


> Hack, heard a rumor that u might be bringing beater?!! :dunno:


.


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

SergioK said:


> You guys are gonna miss out on an awesome U2 concert this weekend.


Seen 'em twice already - a third time would be, well :yawn:

But hey, enjoy it  :angel:

Jim


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

- Jeff_DML
- Doeboy(gold star for most CCA events this year )
- Raffi
- Mdk330i
- The HACK
- Galun
- CChan
- Interlocker
- Jim44
- liuk3

Count down begins. Wahoooo! :str8pimpi


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> - Jeff_DML
> - Doeboy(gold star for most CCA events this year )
> - Raffi
> - Mdk330i
> ...


Countdown began a couple weeks ago for some of us... :eeps: :eeps: :eeps: :angel:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

so what is this new car that I head the hack has? he bringing it?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> so what is this new car that I head the hack has? he bringing it?


"new" to him... not NEW new...


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

SergioK said:


> You guys are gonna miss out on an awesome U2 concert this weekend.


Bah! That's what VH1 is for. I'm sure you can expect a long, vulgar voicemail message late Saturday night after the banquet festivities... not that I would personally have anything to do with such actions, of course. Me? :dunno: Never! :angel:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

doeboy said:


> Countdown began a couple weeks ago for some of us... :eeps: :eeps: :eeps: :angel:


spoken like a true junkie...
(doeboy slappin' his forearm a couple o' times before inserting needle) :rofl:


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> spoken like a true junkie...
> (doeboy slappin' his forearm a couple o' times before inserting needle) :rofl:


he probably has been playing GT4 for the last few weeks too putting in some practice laps


(i was planning on doing that but ran out of time


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Couldn't afford this one (getting married, just sent off a deposit for the honeymoon hotel .. eek). I wanted to come up and take pictures, but my camera is at Canon for repair (dropped it... d'oh) and it looks like I won't get it back until Monday.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

KrisL said:


> Couldn't afford this one (getting married, just sent off a deposit for the honeymoon hotel .. eek). I wanted to come up and take pictures, but my camera is at Canon for repair (dropped it... d'oh) and it looks like I won't get it back until Monday.


Bummer about the camera.  Congrats on getting married though! :thumbup:

C'mon up anyway and get rides or just check the place out or whatever.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> he probably has been playing GT4 for the last few weeks too putting in some practice laps


 :rofl:

I suck at the game...  :dunno:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I suck at the game...  :dunno:


 Wear a helmet like someone we know and it might help improve your game!


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Y'all have fun out there!!


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

KrisL said:


> Couldn't afford this one (getting married, just sent off a deposit for the honeymoon hotel .. eek). I wanted to come up and take pictures, but my camera is at Canon for repair (dropped it... d'oh) and it looks like I won't get it back until Monday.


I couldn't pull this one off either. Too busy with work and no time to prep the car. I guess I'll have to pick up GT4 to get me thru the winter.

Have fun everyone!!!


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Bummer about the camera.  Congrats on getting married though! :thumbup:
> 
> C'mon up anyway and get rides or just check the place out or whatever.


 I've been up there a lot. Looks like I have to drive up to Sac on Saturday to drop off a new server at a co-lo... (and this is a personal server, not work related.. I'm a huge geek).


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

KrisL said:


> I've been up there a lot. Looks like I have to drive up to Sac on Saturday to drop off a new server at a co-lo... (and this is a personal server, not work related.. I'm a huge geek).


Then it's sort of on your way. Take a little side trip at hwy 37! It's just another 15 minutes.

If you want to shoot some pictures, I will have my 20D with me, and you are welcome to borrow it. Just don't drop it 

Ok ok, I admit I have a personal motive too. I want to see that 70/200 IS of yours! :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

OK guys, post the pics!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Raffi said:


> OK guys, post the pics!


:fruit:


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

:rofl:


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

:bustingup Where are the pics of Ken riding HACK's bike with a cancer stick in his hand? :eeps:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

That's hilarious! :bustingup


----------



## cchan (Sep 19, 2002)

Raffi said:


> :bustingup Where are the pics of Ken riding HACK's bike with a cancer stick in his hand? :eeps:


CSL = Cancer Stick Lover


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

cchan said:


> CSL = Cancer Stick Lover


Where's the pic of the awesome M3 CSL that was there?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Galun said:


> :rofl:


:lmao: :rofl: :bustingup


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Here's the first CSL imported to the U.S...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Hack's first time at Sears and he squirts all over the place.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

SergioK said:


> Hack's first time at Sears and he squirts all over the place.


 You're just jealousth.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> OK guys, post the pics!


 I uploaded a .zip file to the Tribe file database. You can download some of your pics there.

I shot in RAW format this time, and the files are over 1.25 GBs big, so I won't be providing CDs this time unless you can process RAW files.

I won't be posting Tribe member shots here, since I don't feel like going through and editing EVERYONE's licenseplate # off the image, but I will post instructor shots and Jeff_DML's shots (since he's not on the distribution list, I don't think). Email the instructors if they want to see some of their shots, the only ones that I know of that I capped are: Lee, Interlocker, David Meccey, and Blaine, but there are several shots with other instructors in those same shots.

By the way, I don't know if this site does it, but I've visited several forums where if you're not a member you CAN NOT view images that are uploaded/embedded in a thread...So if the instructors can't see their images, I can email them individually.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Interlocker. Yeah, I'm certain. The only reason ANYONE is this close to him is because he's about to pit, next picture in this sequence had the pit signal.

MDK_330i is in the background.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I think this is David Mecey. I wish I had snapped more of him.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

I got a whole bunch of shots of Blaine. Prolly because he was out there ALL THE TIME.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Lee


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Chris Wright, I think...

Not sure if VJ was there this weekend.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Bill Arnold.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

There was a Noble there this weekend, as well as 2 Ford GTs.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

hack,

thanks for the great pics as usual :thumbup:

edit: you have your pm disabled, can you pm me your email address so I can email you to join your list, thx


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Jeff_DML said:


> hack,
> 
> thanks for the great pics as usual :thumbup:


 No problem man. Thanks for hanging out with us.

Congratulations, I was beginning to wonder why you acted a little weird when I shared my preggie fetish at the restaurant. 

[email protected]


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I think this is David Mecey. I wish I had snapped more of him.


Don't think so... his car has different wheels...


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Very nice photos :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Chris Wright, I think...
> 
> Not sure if VJ was there this weekend.


 That's Chris. VJ wasn't there.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

any more pics of my silver e39 M5, i got out a few times in the a and b group. I'm second in line behind the silver m3 in the pic at the top of the page... How do i get access to these pics!
thanks
Mike


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

Great pics guys!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

mottati said:


> any more pics of my silver e39 M5, i got out a few times in the a and b group. I'm second in line behind the silver m3 in the pic at the top of the page... How do i get access to these pics!
> thanks
> Mike


Mike, give me your car number and I'll see if I managed to capture you in other shots. All my pictures were taken in RAW mode and they're over 10 mbs large, so I only process a few of the shots of people that I know and post them here. If you give me your car number I can look and see if I managed to snap a few of your car on track and process them and post them here.

Also, I only took pictures of the 3rd sessions on Saturday and the 3rd sessions on Sunday for A and B group.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

liuk3 said:


> Great pics guys!


Hey, didn't you have "Public Enemy No. 1" here at Bimmerfest as your instructor on Day 2? 

Was he wearing a pink shirt? :rofl:


----------



## liuk3 (May 3, 2004)

The HACK said:


> Hey, didn't you have "Public Enemy No. 1" here at Bimmerfest as your instructor on Day 2?
> 
> Was he wearing a pink shirt? :rofl:


 :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:

Yes, Satch was my instructor on day 2. He was a pretty cool guy and very animated. He taught me some slightly different lines and was a pretty funny guy. I caught myself laughing the entire time he was instructing.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

liuk3 said:


> :tsk: :tsk: :tsk:
> 
> Yes, Satch was my instructor on day 2. He was a pretty cool guy and very animated. He taught me some slightly different lines and was a pretty funny guy. I caught myself laughing the entire time he was instructing.


Satch rocks... :thumbup:


----------



## Jim44 (Feb 28, 2004)

Agreed - great pix.

Hack, if you have any of my car (#44 E36 race car, duh  ) or of a red E36 M3 #29 (A group) w/Utah plates let me know, I'd like 'em. My car was out only in B group, BTW. Post 'em, PM me, or email direct (jim at jimbassett dot com) - whichever works for you.

Great event, great students. An excellent event to end the year with.

Jim


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jim44 said:


> Great event, great students. An excellent event to end the year with.


Yup... agree there! Let me add great instructors too!  Especially interesting was how Mother Nature taunted us with the threat of rain on Sunday and gave us a tiny taste of dampness but then decided not to open up the skies on us... :eeps:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

doeboy said:


> Yup... agree there! Let me add great instructors too!  Especially interesting was how Mother Nature taunted us with the threat of rain on Sunday and gave us a tiny taste of dampness but then decided not to open up the skies on us... :eeps:


Yeah, I was hoping for some rain, I've never driven on the track before under adverse conditions. It would have been educational. I got a few sprinkles in the third session and had to actually use the wipers, but the track stayed relatively dry. In a few of the pics I snapped though, it looked almost wet when a car with DRLs would come zooming by, their lights reflected off of the tarmac.

The painted areas though, like burms, do look wet in the third session. I was told to stay the heck away from them by the end of 2nd session when the light drizzle started.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Yeah, I was hoping for some rain, I've never driven on the track before under adverse conditions. It would have been educational. I got a few sprinkles in the third session and had to actually use the wipers, but the track stayed relatively dry. In a few of the pics I snapped though, it looked almost wet when a car with DRLs would come zooming by, their lights reflected off of the tarmac.
> 
> The painted areas though, like burms, do look wet in the third session. I was told to stay the heck away from them by the end of 2nd session when the light drizzle started.


Yep... I noticed that... some were really shiny... some weren't quite as bad... I started missing the paint by 0.5-1 foot or so and slowing down when the misting on the windshield got bad.... and so did everyone else... 

It's a great learning experience and can still be quite fun... the only thing that sucks is all our stuff gets wet and dirty as heck sitting outside in the paddock.


----------



## mottati (Apr 15, 2003)

i was number 246, iirc...
thanks,
Mike


----------



## Lee (Aug 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> Lee


Holy [email protected] Those pictures are fantastic.

Thank You!

Lee


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

Lee said:


> Holy [email protected] Those pictures are fantastic.


Amen! I didn't get a chance to drive as much as usual last weekend, but still had a blast. If you happen to have any more of #227, I'd love to see 'em.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Interlocker said:


> Amen! I didn't get a chance to drive as much as usual last weekend, but still had a blast. If you happen to have any more of #227, I'd love to see 'em.


Spent all night editing my on track video to archive away on the DVD so I didn't have time to check. I've got a picture of you with a fist out the window to pit. I don't recall seeing you out there except for one session and you were only out there toward the beginning of the session, when I was biking toward the corner worker's station at 10. I saw you go by for 2 laps then you pulled in. 

If only that little bike I was on was faster.


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

The HACK said:


> If only that little bike I was on was faster.


hehe! No worries. Not surprised you didn't see me out there much. I think I only got out for about a total of 8 laps on Saturday, but I got about 2.5 sessions in on Sunday. Went to Thunderhill on Monday, however, and got more than my share of drive time in the rain. What a freakin' blast!!!

Oh, and that black M3 is Danny Rossinator.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> hehe! No worries. Not surprised you didn't see me out there much. I think I only got out for about a total of 8 laps on Saturday, but I got about 2.5 sessions in on Sunday. Went to Thunderhill on Monday, however, and got more than my share of drive time in the rain. What a freakin' blast!!!


You went to Thunderhill after that??? :yikes: :jawdrop:

Well I guess since most of the distance was already squashed from going to Sears Point in the first place.... :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

The HACK said:


> If only that little bike I was on was faster.


Be smooth... the speed will come...    :rofl:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> You went to Thunderhill after that??? :yikes: :jawdrop:
> 
> Well I guess since most of the distance was already squashed from going to Sears Point in the first place.... :eeps:


Exactly! The drive up wasn't bad, and there wasn't any real traffic to speak of, once we got that 5 miles out from Sears Point. It was just shy of 2 hours, at a somewhat mellow-ish pace. 

Don't worry, though... we did NOT attempt to drive home right after the track day on Monday. Funny that the drive back from Thunderhill was only about an hour more than the drive to Sonoma... and that was with a long stop for lunch. Hmmmph!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> Exactly! The drive up wasn't bad, and there wasn't any real traffic to speak of, once we got that 5 miles out from Sears Point. It was just shy of 2 hours, at a somewhat mellow-ish pace.
> 
> Don't worry, though... we did NOT attempt to drive home right after the track day on Monday. Funny that the drive back from Thunderhill was only about an hour more than the drive to Sonoma... and that was with a long stop for lunch. Hmmmph!


 :rofl:

So who else went to Thunderhill with you? I miss that place already...


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> hehe! No worries. Not surprised you didn't see me out there much. I think I only got out for about a total of 8 laps on Saturday, but I got about 2.5 sessions in on Sunday. Went to Thunderhill on Monday, however, and got more than my share of drive time in the rain. What a freakin' blast!!!
> 
> Oh, and that black M3 is Danny Rossinator.


So fierce, yo. :bigpimp:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> So fierce, yo. :bigpimp:


:bustingup :rofl:


----------



## Interlocker (Jun 27, 2003)

doeboy said:


> :rofl:
> 
> So who else went to Thunderhill with you? I miss that place already...


I think there were only about 20-25 there total. Lee, Dan, Patrick and I all went together, but a few other yellow shirts from Sears went, as well as a few teams that were testing for the 25 hour enduro next month. Plenty of track space and PLENTY of fun!


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Interlocker said:


> I think there were only about 20-25 there total. Lee, Dan, Patrick and I all went together, but a few other yellow shirts from Sears went, as well as a few teams that were testing for the 25 hour enduro next month. Plenty of track space and PLENTY of fun!


aw man... I missed the fun... oh well... not like I haven't already done a good share of track driving this year already.... :eeps:


----------

